# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Runescape ToolKit

## FADEZv

Have you ever heard of SwiftKit? 

Well, if you haven't SwiftKit is defined as a Runescape "toolkit". It provides you with all the tools needed for Runescape in one program. Its not a Runescape "bot" by any means. It simply puts high scores, statistics, item look-up, and much more at one click away. 



I used SwiftKit for many years before going off to college for Computer Programming and Statistics. I graduated about a year ago and have been working to get back into Runescape, but this time I coded something of my own  :Big Grin:  

ScapeKit is the development name me and a few buddies came up with, we released it about a month ago only to reveal a big flaw. We did not program it to read runescape Stats. So now we are officially releasing it once again. 

http://share.myflare.com/hfZgNq

We are currently in the process of making a website and spending around the clock time into building this toolkit for it to only be the best!

Please enjoy and send reviews to me in this Topic or Message me only! 

THANK YOU :santa:

----------


## DavidTwo2009

*shrug* I liked SwiftKit when it was still SwiftSwitch. Probably because it had a world switcher. Do you have a few screenshots of ScapeKit to share?

----------


## Neer

Don't download it from the above link, 
SwiftKit - RuneScape Toolkit
Get it there.
Rslive.exe really?

----------


## DavidTwo2009

totally legit program, guys. If he provided screenshots and a virus scan, I'd look into downloading it. But a pity that I no longer play Runescape, huh? This has no real use to me. :P

----------


## bestBotter

I used to love this back in the day.

----------

